# My new goodies



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm excited about my new blanks....
Grapevine and alumalite
Found on ETSY.

I'm gonna teach Don how to turn pens.. he is always taking credit for my work....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Heh heh heh....you got em. Nice..


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

I also got these

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2017)

How do I teach my wife to hunt and gather beautiful wood?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2017)

Maya, I'm with Doc, what do you charge for a class we can send our wives to? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 14, 2017)

This is going to be worth waiting for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

I chose.... Wisely...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyway, you guys keep getting attached to her, and show off pics of your stock. She has collected and found most of what we have. So let her into your hearts and shops... please...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Boys, I mean Men... it's very simple. I choose to love and adore my husband (not easy)..I am NEVER going to get him to run, or swim, or bike, or hike, or well do anything I want to... So I decided to LOVE his hobby.
Life is simple love the one your with, and love what they love.
That being said, I also LOVE a challenge and when people (my husband a few years ago) said, "you will never find that" I knew I would find THAT, and much more!
Wood is fascinating to me. It is natures ART, I respect it and therefore I am drawn to it.

I'm looking forward to my next "big" find!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> How do I teach my wife to hunt and gather beautiful wood?



I taught my wife to, but all she does is look through my stash and then say, look what I found!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2017)

My wife hunts and finds it, but it's in my garage and she says, "when did you get this and how much did it cost????".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Just a burl I found....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I taught my wife to, but all she does is look through my stash and then say, look what I found!


Good woman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2017)

Maya Ratcliff said:


> Just a burl I found....
> 
> View attachment 124360
> 
> View attachment 124361



Now you're just showing off!!


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> My wife hunts and finds it, but it's in my garage and she says, "when did you get this and how much did it cost????".


Ummm..ya..I might do that...


----------



## Maya Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> Now you're just showing off!!


Yep!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2017)

Maya Ratcliff said:


> Just a burl I found....
> 
> View attachment 124360
> 
> View attachment 124361




Elm?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 15, 2017)

Les


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2017)

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I also got these
> 
> View attachment 124328


Too bad we dont have any nice walnut in PNW.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> How do I teach my wife to hunt and gather beautiful wood?


My wife might not but my mother sure does. Would have loved seeing her getting workers to load a substantial Mahogany log into her little car. @Don Ratcliff you truly are a lucky man keep making her happy I see it pays in spades.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Too bad we dont have any nice walnut in PNW.
> 
> View attachment 124367
> 
> View attachment 124368


That stuff grows on trees round'ear...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

